# Ski Sundown (night): Wednesday, 2/20/2008



## Greg (Feb 13, 2008)

Hope they get the lights on N'E fixed and/or seed bumps on Temptor by then. I should be a go for this one.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 13, 2008)

If they're open I'm there...


----------



## Beetlenut (Feb 13, 2008)

I'll submit my usual try to make it post, and wait for the other shoe to drop. Hope they get the lights and seeding resolved by then.:wink:


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 13, 2008)

Works for me.  I'd hike NE a few more times if the lights aren't on.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 16, 2008)

Just looking at NOAA.  Looks to be in the teens on Tuesday night.  I don't know the process of seeding bumps, but how long would it take them to set something up on NE or Temptor?


----------



## bvibert (Feb 17, 2008)

It takes a long time to seed the bumps.  I have on good authority that they won't be seeding any bumps until next weekend...


----------



## Greg (Feb 17, 2008)

I'm going, bumps or not. Who else is in?


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 17, 2008)

In


----------



## bvibert (Feb 17, 2008)

bvibert said:


> If they're open I'm there...



Still holds true..


----------



## Greg (Feb 18, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Still holds true..



It's holiday week. They'll be open. The lack of bumps on N'E is probably a good thing timing-wise with the Prez week crowds. Hopefully, by this time next week, we'll be talking about a seeded Temptor!


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm out for the week. Gotta work late every night


----------



## Greg (Feb 18, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> I'm out for the week. Gotta work late every night



You letting the old man out?


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 18, 2008)

He's free to do as he pleases. So be sure to razz him if he chooses to stay home


----------



## Greg (Feb 18, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> He's free to do as he pleases. So be sure to razz him if he chooses to stay home



Without a doubt.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 18, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> He's free to do as he pleases. So be sure to razz him if he chooses to stay home



No animated Avatars allowed...at least that's what Greg told me..:argue:


----------



## Greg (Feb 18, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> No animated Avatars allowed...at least that's what Greg told me..:argue:




Mind your business.
IIRC, yours was incredibly annoying.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> Mind your business.
> IIRC, yours was incredibly annoying.



O.K. so I can do an animated Avatar...really Greg as the admin you need to be fair...:lol:


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> Mind your business.
> IIRC, yours was incredibly annoying.



:lol:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 18, 2008)

Greg said:


> It's holiday week. They'll be open. The lack of bumps on N'E is probably a good thing timing-wise with the Prez week crowds. Hopefully, by this time next week, we'll be talking about a seeded Temptor!



I didn't mean to imply that there's a chance they wouldn't be open, just that I was still planning on going...


----------



## MrMagic (Feb 18, 2008)

the bumps were in roughs shape today (monday) with some dirt and ice showing  on most of the lines  (but only for a few bumps)  it was quite rainy/ heavy fog today  i give the bumps a "C" today


----------



## Greg (Feb 18, 2008)

We need Temptor...


----------



## Greg (Feb 20, 2008)

Chris, Brian and me. Who else is in tonight?


----------



## Beetlenut (Feb 20, 2008)

Trying to decide between tonight or Friday night? The snow doesn't look like it's going to happen, so snowmaking is the only factor. Temptor most likely will not happen before next week, and I just found out that next Wednesday is out for me. Doesn't look like there will be much difference between tonight and Friday night.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 20, 2008)

I got out for a few runs last night.  The conditions were surprisingly good, the sugary corn had started to setup by the time I got out there.  As long as you were able to avoid the ice spots it wasn't bad.  The EX bumps were pretty hammered though, not just brown troughs, but there really isn't any real good lines that I found.

They were setting up to start making snow at around closing time, so I bet the conditions are pretty sweet tonight!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 20, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Trying to decide between tonight or Friday night? The snow doesn't look like it's going to happen, so snowmaking is the only factor. Temptor most likely will not happen before next week, and I just found out that next Wednesday is out for me. Doesn't look like there will be much difference between tonight and Friday night.



FWIW I hear there's a slight chance they'll seed Temptor tonight to take advantage of the cold temperatures and snow making...


----------



## Greg (Feb 20, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Trying to decide between tonight or Friday night? The snow doesn't look like it's going to happen, so snowmaking is the only factor. Temptor most likely will not happen before next week, and I just found out that next Wednesday is out for me. Doesn't look like there will be much difference between tonight and Friday night.



NOAA is still calling for a 70% chance of snow Friday into Friday night. The WTNH met is calling for "several inches" and the NAM model is calling for over a half inch of precip in the form of snow. Looks like about 6" right now. I wouldn't totally count out the potential for seeded bumps on Temptor for Friday, especially if they expect that much or more snow, but I haven't heard anything specific. They made snow last night, and will continue to do so through Thursday night. I suspect Friday night will be a better night if you had to choose.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 20, 2008)

I am out tonight, it just doesn't seem worth it. But if they seed Temptor by Friday I may be there to help ski them in.


----------



## Greg (Feb 20, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> I am out tonight, it just doesn't seem worth it.



Yep. You're right. The choice to stay in and watch TV rather than hanging with the boyz for a few hours is a much better one... :roll:

:razz:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> Yep. You're right. The choice to stay in and watch TV rather than hanging with the boyz for a few hours is a much better one... :roll:
> 
> :razz:



:lol:  

I know it's not going to be the best conditions, though I think it'll be pretty good for groomers.  I'm mostly going to get some miles in, and ski with some buddies...


----------



## severine (Feb 20, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'm mostly going to get some miles in, and ski with some buddies...


...get away from the wife...


----------



## Greg (Feb 20, 2008)

bvibert said:


> :lol:
> 
> I know it's not going to be the best conditions, though I think it'll be pretty good for groomers.  I'm mostly going to get some miles in, and ski with some buddies...



I'm busting out the Volkls tonight for some mad steezy carving down Gunny. :lol: Seriously, good opportunity to hang with the guys and work on some bump technique on the flats. Maybe we can hit the small Sensation park too and work on our airs for the bump comp. :lol:



severine said:


> ...get away from the wife...



Right.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> Maybe we can hit the small Sensation park too and work on our airs for the bump comp. :lol:



you joke but i've been debating just that for a few nights now.  I would like to get some air time in.  work on the twister spread and the cosack.  but alas, since i have to pay for my ticket, i cant justify it right now with no bumps.


----------



## severine (Feb 20, 2008)

That's always fun to watch when you're working lift 4.   Watch out for the badass kids over there.  They have tudes.  

Damn, if you guys are going to hit the mini park, I really wish I could be there to see it.  Somebody better take video!


----------



## Beetlenut (Feb 20, 2008)

2knees said:


> but alas, since i have to pay for my ticket, i cant justify it right now with no bumps.


 
That's kind of where I'm coming from too. The bumps are the only reason that I really want to ski Sundown. Of course the company's great,  but things go better with bumps!


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 20, 2008)

Dudes... savings card! For 16 bucks I don't care if there are bumps or not.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 20, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Dudes... savings card! For 16 bucks I don't care if there are bumps or not.



Amen.  I have used and abused my card this season.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'm busting out the Volkls tonight for some mad steezy carving down Gunny. :lol: Seriously, good opportunity to hang with the guys and work on some bump technique on the flats. Maybe we can hit the small Sensation park too and work on our airs for the bump comp. :lol:



I took out the Heads last night, only because they have the best chance of having something that resembles a sharp edge.  I wish I hadn't, they got thrown around like no one's business in the sugar piles...  I'll probably give the K2's some snow time tonight.

Actually, the sensation park isn't such a bad idea.  I was thinking of trying to hit some airs in the stinger park last night, but the icy landings scared me away... :roll:


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 20, 2008)

clicking in at or before 6.  how about ya'll?


----------



## Greg (Feb 20, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> clicking in at or before 6.  how about ya'll?



Gonna aim for the 6 o'clock hour. Might start at Sunnyside to scope out the park.


----------



## madskier6 (Feb 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> I'm busting out the Volkls tonight for some mad steezy carving down Gunny. :lol: Seriously, good opportunity to hang with the guys and work on some bump technique on the flats. Maybe we can hit the small Sensation park too and work on our airs for the bump comp. :lol:



Gunny was pretty damn icy last night.  Hopefully it's improved today.  They did the long race course last night from the top of Gunny & parts of it were quite treacherous.  The better runs were the ones that had the sugary granular snow that Brian described such as Temptor, Nor'Easter & Canyon Run.

B: I didn't run into you last night, either working or skiing. :sad: Maybe next time.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 20, 2008)

madskier6 said:


> Gunny was pretty damn icy last night.  Hopefully it's improved today.  They did the long race course last night from the top of Gunny & parts of it were quite treacherous.  The better runs were the ones that had the sugary granular snow that Brian described such as Temptor, Nor'Easter & Canyon Run.
> 
> B: I didn't run into you last night, either working or skiing. :sad: Maybe next time.



Gunny was the only trail on the main mountain that didn't receive the evening groom, so I 'm not surprised that it was in rough shape.

I worked from 5-7ish, I was at lift 1 from around 5:15-6:15 then I was over at the Sunnyside area.  I skied from like 7:30 to 8:30 and then split so it was a pretty quick night for me...


----------



## Beetlenut (Feb 20, 2008)

Ok, looks like I'll be putting all my ski-eggs into the Friday night basket!:smile:


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 20, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Ok, looks like I'll be putting all my ski-eggs into the Friday night basket!:smile:



Nice, Beetle! It looks like I'm going to be able to make Friday night.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 20, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> clicking in at or before 6.  how about ya'll?





Greg said:


> Gonna aim for the 6 o'clock hour. Might start at Sunnyside to scope out the park.



I'm gonna try and be there for 7ish.  Don't wear yourself out on the Sunnyside park before I get there...


----------



## Beetlenut (Feb 20, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Nice, Beetle! It looks like I'm going to be able to make Friday night.


Gonna be able to drag the old man off the couch?


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 20, 2008)

Beetlenut said:


> Gonna be able to drag the old man off the couch?



Ha ha, I'm giving him a bad rep. We carpool so he's stuck here with me tonight, that's why he's not heading out. He'll be with me Friday.


----------



## Greg (Feb 20, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Ha ha, I'm giving him a bad rep. We carpool so he's stuck here with me tonight, that's why he's not heading out. He'll be with me Friday.



Yeah, sure. We all know he would just rather watch American Idol. Fess up...


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> Yeah, sure. We all know he would just rather watch American Idol. Fess up...



You're right... he totally <3's Sanjaya... I just hate admitting to it because it makes me feel like less of a woman.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 20, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> You're right... he totally <3's Sanjaya... I just hate admitting to it because it makes me feel like less of a woman.



:lol:

Poor Tim...


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 20, 2008)

He knew what he was getting into...


----------



## Greg (Feb 20, 2008)

bvibert said:


> :lol:
> 
> Poor Tim...



No kidding. The kid needs a guys out night more than we thought... :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Feb 20, 2008)

Greg said:


> No kidding. The kid needs a guys out night more than we thought... :lol:



Yeah, and it sounds like Marge could really use an 'estrogen night'...


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 20, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Yeah, and it sounds like Marge could really use an 'estrogen night'...



snap, Brian, a two-for. You're on game today, man...


----------



## severine (Feb 20, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Yeah, and it sounds like Marge could really use an 'estrogen night'...


Well in that case, maybe you should go ski with her tonight.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 20, 2008)

WOW, I seem to be getting ragged on all over the forum today. :angry:

What I have so far peiced together from all of these threads is that I am a virgin who may or may not be sacrficed to the weather gods, and that I am in desperate need a boys night out. Have I missed anything?


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 20, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> WOW, I seem to be getting ragged on all over the forum today. :angry:
> 
> What I have so far peiced together from all of these threads is that I am a virgin who may or may not be sacrficed to the weather gods, and that I am in desperate need a boys night out. Have I missed anything?



Yah. You're a smelly poo poo head, too.


----------



## Greg (Feb 20, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> WOW, I seem to be getting ragged on all over the forum today. :angry:
> 
> What I have so far peiced together from all of these threads is that I am a virgin who may or may not be sacrficed to the weather gods, and that I am in desperate need a boys night out. Have I missed anything?



Nope. I think that pretty much covers it... 



MRGisevil said:


> Yah. You're a smelly poo poo head, too.



Whoops. Yep. Forgot that one too... :lol:


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 20, 2008)

Oh wait, you forgot the bit about having a man crush on Sanjaya.


----------



## MR. evil (Feb 20, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Oh wait, you forgot the bit about having a man crush on Sanjaya.




You swore you would never tell anyone!!!:angry:


----------

